# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [AEG] Ψυγειο AEG

## kostas76

Καλημερα.

Πριν 3 χρονια αγορασα τον ψυγειοκαταψυκτη AEG SANTO. 
Εδώ και 2 εβδομαδες παρουσιάζει το εξης πρόβλημα.Αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη από τους -18 στους -11 και να κτυπά ο προειδοποιητικός ήχος. Πατάω το alarm και σταματάει. Χωρίς να κάνω τίποτε άλλο η θερμοκρασία αρχίζει να πέφτει πάλι από τους -11 στους -18. Μετά από μερικές ώρες γίνεται πάλι το ίδιο.
Καλεσα τεχνικο,που συνεργαζεται η Zanussi, και  βρηκε οτι το ψυγειο ειναι για πεταμα εξαιτιας χαλασμενης πλακετας ενω δε σηκωνε συζητηση για επισκευη.
Μου φανηκε περιεργο εξαιτιας του μικρου χρονου που το χρησιμοποιουμε ενω επισης  το απενεργοποιησε μονος του χωρις να μας ρωτησε λεγοντας οτι ειναι επικινδυνο ανοικτο.
Εσεις τι λετε?Σηκωνει επισκευη?Το κοστος?

----------


## konman

Τα AEG santos εχουν προβληματα απο το εργοστασιο και οταν κανει ζεστη και το ψυγειο ειναι μεσα σε 
κουτι σταματανε να παγωνουν, λυσεις για το προβλημα.
Το βαζεις στη μεση της κουζινας και του βαζεις ενα ανεμιστηρα πισω.
(για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα του βαζεις και ενα κλιματιστικο).

Εαν το ψυγειο δεν δουλευει καθολου μετα την επεμβασει του τεχνικου 
μαλλον του εκαψε την πλακετα.
Αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο παρε αλλο ψυγειο (οχι παλι AEG).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο παρε αλλο ψυγειο (οχι παλι AEG). Συμφωνώ ... υπό το όρο οτιδήποτε άλλο πάρει να μην περιέχει ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα (πλακέτες , ενδεικτικά καντράν κτλ) ... και τα "περίφημα " no frost ! Συμπεριλαμβανομένου και σε άλλου τύπου συσκευές π.χ. πλυντήρια ηλεκτρικές σκούπες κτλ. Ναι μεν καλά και τα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά ..... άπειρες σελίδες μπορώ να σας υποδείξω , όπου πανάκριβες συσκευές παραδίνουν "πνεύμα" ... εντός 2-3 χρόνων.

Οι επιλογές δικές σας .... 
1) ή "εξελιγμένο" με ηλεκτρονικά "πλεονεκτήματα" και μικρής διάρκειας ζωής? 
2) Ή καλύτερα μια "παλιοαντίκα" χωρίς ηλεκτρονικά και No Frost .... με εγγύηση ζωής κατά το 90% . Άνω τα 17 - 20 χρόνια.

Αυτό το έλεγα και θα το λέω πάντα .... μέχρι να το καταλάβουν οι εταιρίες ... αλλά και οι πελάτες  (που είναι οι κύριοι υπεύθυνοι ).... ότι το μόνο που πετυχαίνουν με αυτήν την πολιτική των "ηλεκτρονικών πλεονεκτημάτων" .... είναι να εξευτελίζονται μονίμως  !! Και εκ του όντως έτσι είναι !

----------


## konman

Καλα τα λες αλλα δεν υπαρχουν πλεον συσκευες χωρις ηλεκτρονικες πλακετες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλα τα λες αλλα δεν υπαρχουν πλεον συσκευες χωρις ηλεκτρονικες πλακετες.


Και όμως υπάρχουν απλές συσκευές (χωρίς πολλά ηλεκτρονικά) που δεν έχουν τίποτα να ζηλέψουν.

Να ένα που είναι και Aeg Santo (Άλλο μοντέλο και απλό )
http://www.aleamarket.gr/home/1-oiki...k=1&sef=ccccph

Επίσης καλό είναι να προσέχουν κάποιοι αγοραστές εκτός των άλλων στα περί ενεργειακής κλάσης Α...Α+...Α++ κτλ 

Στην περίπτωση μας εδώ του Kostas76 και την Κλιματολογική κλάση 
http://www.ecotopten.gr/index.php?page=143

Το αναφέρει στην παράγραφο που λέει (κλιματολογική κλάση) ... που δεν πρέπει να αγνοείται στην αγορά του

----------


## peterdub

> Καλημερα.
> 
> Πριν 3 χρονια αγορασα τον ψυγειοκαταψυκτη AEG SANTO. 
> Εδώ και 2 εβδομαδες παρουσιάζει το εξης πρόβλημα.Αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη από τους -18 στους -11 και να κτυπά ο προειδοποιητικός ήχος. Πατάω το alarm και σταματάει. Χωρίς να κάνω τίποτε άλλο η θερμοκρασία αρχίζει να πέφτει πάλι από τους -11 στους -18. Μετά από μερικές ώρες γίνεται πάλι το ίδιο.
> Καλεσα τεχνικο,που συνεργαζεται η Zanussi, και  βρηκε οτι το ψυγειο ειναι για πεταμα εξαιτιας χαλασμενης πλακετας ενω δε σηκωνε συζητηση για επισκευη.
> Μου φανηκε περιεργο εξαιτιας του μικρου χρονου που το χρησιμοποιουμε ενω επισης  το απενεργοποιησε μονος του χωρις να μας ρωτησε λεγοντας οτι ειναι επικινδυνο ανοικτο.
> Εσεις τι λετε?Σηκωνει επισκευη?Το κοστος?


Κατ' αρχην ξεκινα με τα βασικα, κανε μια αποψυξη (κλεινεις το ψυγειο, ανοιγεις τις πορτες και το αφηνεις για 12-14 ωρες μετα το βαζεις σε λειτουργια και ρυθμιζεις τις θερμ/σιες), κατα δευτερον και χαλασμενη πλακετα να εχει αλλαζει σαν ανταλλακτικο και τελος σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα παθεις τιποτα αν ειναι ανοιχτο, το πολυ πολυ να μην εχεις σωστη ψυξη. Θα σου προτεινα να απευνθεις σε αλλο τεχνικο (της AEG οχι της Zanussi) γιατι προφανως ο συγκεκριμενος δεν ηξερε να το φτιαξει.

----------

